# GREETINGS!



## brucejscott (May 14, 2011)

Hello all,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been modeling on and off since age 5 but very, very new to forums. My 16 year old son insists I need to learn "social networking" on the computer, so here goes ( In my day it was called going out for a beer after work). Please excuse me while I make mistakes in the future but I shall endeavour to do better in the future. Thanks til later.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bruce and I don't believe you will find a better place to learn new model building techniques sir. There are quite a few EXCEPTIONAL builders here who don't mind sharing there knowledge.


----------



## imalko (May 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England. Until I joined this forum, I barely knew how to switch on a computer - now at least O know how to switch it off too !


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## brucejscott (May 14, 2011)

Thank you one and all!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. We have some members in your area so maybe you can meet them for that beer!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bruce.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 15, 2011)

G'day Bruce, welcome to the forum and no worries mate, it's not such a steep learning curve and I'm sure your boy will see ya right.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2011)

G'day Bruce! and now the singing of our anthem...... 

Welcome to the forum from a neighbor on the Right Coast!



> Hello and welcome from England. Until I joined this forum, I barely knew how to switch on a computer - *now at least I know how to switch it off too *!



I don't know about that Terry - makes me wonder!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2011)

Welcome Bruce! Don't worry, I don't even know how to spell compewter.


----------



## brucejscott (May 15, 2011)

Thank you again for the warm welcome! And now for something completely different . . . A man with a stupid question. My current obsession is the Fleet Air Arm Martlet. My next project is the Martlet Mk. I. The difficulty is the more bulbous cowl, owing to the larger diameter of the Wright Cyclone engine, and how to manufacture it. I have resigned myself to vacuforming one and despite the excellent research material gathered so far from Bruce Archer, Scott Spencer, Tom Cleaver, the FAA website and others, I have yet to find a really decent photograph or schematic showing the profile of the cowl. Could someone please direct me to which portion of the forum I should be looking at? Thank You. 

P.S. Yes I know, I am long winded.


----------



## v2 (May 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Poland Bruce!


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> Could someone please direct me to which portion of the forum I should be looking at?



Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland. 

Of course the forum area you might be interested in , is the Modeling Section. There you can find a great selection of threads regarding the model building, etc... Also the Techical section can be a great source for that. For finding pictures you should use the Aircraft Pictures one.
As far as the way for making a such parts like the engine cowling, you might find interesting the thread :

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/bu...w-make-your-own-pilots-seat-models-26095.html

The way of making a pilot's seat can be used for making many different details including entire models.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the family Bruce!


----------



## brucejscott (May 15, 2011)

That is a most excellent how-to article, simple yet effective. I shall give it a try on the new build. I shall also take your advice and move my labours over to the modelling and technical sections. Thank You!


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2011)

You'r welcome.


----------



## woody (May 18, 2011)

welcome aboard.


----------

